# DIY Power Scraper



## kdtop (Mar 10, 2021)

Hey all,

I suspect such a project has been posted many times.  Well, this is my take on it.   





This video shows my walkthrough:  




Kevin T


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 10, 2021)

you can spend a lot of time, or money, or both.
personally, i bought them used. instead of trying to re-invent the wheel


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 11, 2021)

Ulma Doctor said:


> you can spend a lot of time, or money, or both.
> personally, i bought them used. instead of trying to re-invent the wheel


buying them used is expensive now currently a biax 7el is on the bay for 1300 and its a auction getting them cheap is hard to do that one reason why im making one


----------



## kdtop (Mar 11, 2021)

As a hobbyist, I couldn't justify spending >$1000 for a scraper.  
But then again, after I struggle with a home-made one, perhaps I will wish I had!


----------



## AndySomogyi (Mar 15, 2021)

kdtop said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I suspect such a project has been posted many times.  Well, this is my take on it.
> 
> ...


Nice work and explanations.

The price of the so called “professional” ones are insane, and I like seeing this kind of ingenuity to solve problems. This creates competition. 

And Competition is what these manufacturers need, to force them to compete on price, and improve their products.

well done


----------



## AndySomogyi (Mar 15, 2021)

One thing I would suggest is the scraper shank does need a bit of flex, probably needs more flex in a power scraper.

First scraper I made, the shaft was too stiff and just wouldn’t work right. It needs the flex to help the scraper blade confirm to the work, if it’s too stiff tends to bounce around.

I found that for a hand scraper, a 1/8 x 7/8 cold rolled provides about the right flex.


----------



## kdtop (Mar 16, 2021)

AndySomogyi said:


> Nice work and explanations.
> 
> The price of the so called “professional” ones are insane, and I like seeing this kind of ingenuity to solve problems. This creates competition.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words.
After working on this, it seems clear to me that making one of these scrapers should be no more difficult than making a Sawzall.  I think it is just that it is a niche product with a very small pool of potential buyers that keeps the price high.


----------



## kdtop (Mar 16, 2021)

AndySomogyi said:


> One thing I would suggest is the scraper shank does need a bit of flex, probably needs more flex in a power scraper.
> 
> First scraper I made, the shaft was too stiff and just wouldn’t work right. It needs the flex to help the scraper blade confirm to the work, if it’s too stiff tends to bounce around.
> 
> I found that for a hand scraper, a 1/8 x 7/8 cold rolled provides about the right flex.


I have never been able to examine a Biax Scraper, but from what I have seen in pictures, it seems like it has a rigid shank.  Am I confused?
Thanks

EDIT: I just looked at a Biax photo again, and the blade does seem wider and thinner then my shank.  So does that part flex then?
Thanks


----------



## AndySomogyi (Mar 16, 2021)

I’ve never used a power scraper (too rich for my blood), but what I can say after making 4 different hand scrapers is that the shaft needs a bit of flex. 

With some flex, it allows the blade to... it’s hard to say, but it seems to conform better to the metal. If it’s too hard, the scraper seems to chatter and skip. I do know that the commercially available scrapers have different amounts of flex, and different people like different ones.

The one I ended up liking the best is a copy of the Sandvik scraper. 

I’d try a stiffer and a flexier one, pay attention to how they work and decide which style you like better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DiscoDan (Mar 16, 2021)

I just sold a 7EL on eBay for a buddy and it sold for $1900 used. Not everyone can afford the real thing.


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 17, 2021)

just 6 months ago 7el were selling for max of 750 on ebay but now everyone wants one now prices are high


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Mar 17, 2021)

kdtop said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> After working on this, it seems clear to me that making one of these scrapers should be no more difficult than making a Sawzall.  I think it is just that it is a niche product with a very small pool of potential buyers that keeps the price high.


Also, you can change the stroke on them. the guides are hardened and they are varispeed, except the 7el.


----------



## 9t8z28 (May 23, 2021)

I just watched your video on making the power scraper and decided to try and make my own.  I just bought a Harbor Freight Hercules model and I should have done more research because I discovered that the ring gear leaves little material for adding a sliding mechanism to adjust the stroke. This includes the Chicago Electric, Bauer, and Hercules models.  I also own a cheap Craftsman sawzall that I bought a few years ago and I discovered that it shares the same mechanism as the Harbor Freight sawzalls.


----------



## 9t8z28 (May 23, 2021)

Maybe we should put together a list of what sawzall brands have a mechanism that is capable of being modified as a power scraper.  I will get the model numbers of my sawzalls and post them here.  I should have taken pictures of the mechanism before I put it back together.  
I also have a very old Milwaukee Sawzall that utilizes the same mechanism as the Biax but is not easily modified for an adjustable stroke.  It could be done but to change the stroke the entire front end of the saw must come apart.


----------



## kdtop (May 23, 2021)

9t8z28 said:


> I just watched your video on making the power scraper and decided to try and make my own.  I just bought a Harbor Freight Hercules model and I should have done more research because I discovered that the ring gear leaves little material for adding a sliding mechanism to adjust the stroke. This includes the Chicago Electric, Bauer, and Hercules models.  I also own a cheap Craftsman sawzall that I bought a few years ago and I discovered that it shares the same mechanism as the Harbor Freight sawzalls.


I hope you were able to get it back together to return it!


----------



## 9t8z28 (May 24, 2021)

kdtop said:


> I hope you were able to get it back together to return it!


I had a little trouble figuring out how to put back together the blade quick disconnect but got it back together with no scratches or extra screws lol.  Ill be returning it this week and then hopefully find one like you got on Ebay.  I like the way your model sawzall is made.  It makes access to adjusting the throw much easier.  A lot of the versions require a lot of disassembly to get to it.


----------



## kdtop (May 24, 2021)

9t8z28 said:


> I had a little trouble figuring out how to put back together the blade quick disconnect but got it back together with no scratches or extra screws lol.  Ill be returning it this week and then hopefully find one like you got on Ebay.  I like the way your model sawzall is made.  It makes access to adjusting the throw much easier.  A lot of the versions require a lot of disassembly to get to it.


LOL!  Glad you got it back together.

I was going to see if I could find one for you on Ebay.  

*DON'T* use this one: https://www.ebay.com/p/1000058192?iid=164882082360 because this parts diagram https://www.ereplacementparts.com/m...114-stroke-sawzall-parts-c-131_5093_7759.html  shows it doesn't have a scotch yoke.

This one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/363409587985?hash=item549ce63f11:g:Hs4AAOSwYl9grA-i  Looks to be about $50 with shipping, and the parts diagram: https://www.ereplacementparts.com/dewalt-dw303-type-heavy-duty-recip-saw-parts-c-1009_1164_2678.html  seems to show a scotch yoke.

Best wishes,

Kevin


----------



## 9t8z28 (May 24, 2021)

kdtop said:


> LOL!  Glad you got it back together.
> 
> I was going to see if I could find one for you on Ebay.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting the Dewalt and the parts diagram.  I searched Ebay for parts for the Dewalt DW303 and found a reciprocating assembly and discovered It is identical to yours.  I found another DW303 sawzall that looks like it was used once and made an offer.  Hopefully they accept.  
So we can add the Dewalt DW303 to the list of candidates. 
The Milwaukee that you listed to stay away from is actually like my ancient Milwaukee except it has (2) wobble plates similar to the Biax except with one.  Again, it would require extensive modifications to make the throw adjustable.  
Hopefully other members will find this info useful.


----------

